# Have you ever been to? - GAME



## eightthirty

I will post a question, asking you if you've ever been to a certain place and you will answer and post a question for the next person. The place can be a city, a monument, a country, an amusement park, a type of event, etc.

*FOR EXAMPLE: *

Me:

Have you ever been to Atlanta?

Next person:

NO

Mount Rushmore?

3rd person:

Yes.

Lake WHATCHAMACALLIT (not a real place, that I know of, just using it as an example)

And so on. I'll start.


----------



## eightthirty

Have you ever been to:

Okefenokee Swamp (in Georgia)?


----------



## Stephanie

no

have you ever been to orlando?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, a couple of times.

The alamo in San Antonio?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Los Angeles?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nope, want to, though.

Washington DC?


----------



## eightthirty

Yes.

New York City?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, a couple of times.

Graceland?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Russia?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Texas?


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

Utah?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Mississippi?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Ohio?


----------



## dragueur

NO

Paris?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Rome?


----------



## dragueur

YES

Jamaica?


----------



## eightthirty

No.

Australia?


----------



## dragueur

NO

China?


----------



## Ley

No

Oxford?


----------



## Little_Lisa

no

Have you ever been to a wrestling match?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Have you ever been to a metal concert?


----------



## eightthirty

Not metal per se.

Chicago? (No creativity pouring out of me at the moment).


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

washington?


----------



## eightthirty

No.

Hawaii


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Have you ever been to a Monster Truck Show? lol


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Boston?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes

Nascar?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Alaska?


----------



## Little_Lisa

no

Mardi Gras?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

nude beach?


----------



## eightthirty

No.

Chuck E Cheese?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yess!!

Six Flags?


----------



## eightthirty

Yes.

Canada?


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

africa?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

A strip club?


----------



## eightthirty

Yes.

A NASCAR race?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Rhode Island?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Drag racing?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Gay bar?


----------



## Little_Lisa

no

The Grand Canyon?


----------



## Squirrel27

Yes

Japan?


----------



## eightthirty

No.

A military base&gt;


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Jail?


----------



## eightthirty

No.

A funeral?


----------



## Squirrel27

Yes

A wedding?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes

A taping of a live show?


----------



## eightthirty

No.

Kuwait?


----------



## Little_Lisa

no

Niagra Falls?


----------



## eightthirty

No.

The Nile River?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Florida?


----------



## Ley

No

Sydney


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Antarctica?


----------



## greeneyedangel

No

Hawaii?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Colorado?


----------



## eightthirty

No.

New Jersey?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Mississippi?


----------



## dragueur

NO

Ontario?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Brazil?


----------



## dragueur

NO

Zimbabwe?


----------



## speerrituall1

No.

Hoboken, NJ


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Central Park?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Mexico?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

No.

Iceland?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Greenland?


----------



## dragueur

No

Columbia?


----------



## greeneyedangel

No

Rome?


----------



## Ley

No

Barcelona?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Berlin?


----------



## dragueur

NO

Russia?


----------



## Ley

No

New Zealand


----------



## dragueur

NO

india


----------



## Ley

No

Kuala Lumpa


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Poland?


----------



## Ley

No

Prague?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Argentina?


----------



## dragueur

NO

China?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Iran?


----------



## dragueur

NO

Israel?


----------



## piinnkkk

No.

North Carolina?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

South Carolina?


----------



## piinnkkk

Yes.

Montana?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

California?


----------



## piinnkkk

Yes.

Denver?


----------



## Squirrel27

Yes

Washington DC?


----------



## piinnkkk

No.

St Louis?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Chicago?


----------



## dragueur

NO

vatican?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

London?


----------



## dragueur

YES

Vietnam


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Russia?


----------



## dragueur

NO

New Zealand?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Canada?


----------



## dragueur

Yes

Antartica


----------



## piinnkkk

No.

South Africa?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Latvia?


----------



## piinnkkk

No.

Louisiana?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Mexico?


----------



## Ley

No

Edinburgh?


----------



## dragueur

No

Thailand?


----------



## Ley

No

Hawaii?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

India?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

australia?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Japan?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

fiji?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Brazil?


----------



## Ley

No

Israel


----------



## greeneyedangel

No

Australia?


----------



## Ley

No

Ireland


----------



## Squirrel27

No

England?


----------



## Ley

Yes!

Yemen


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Alaska?


----------



## Ley

No

Holland


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Norway?


----------



## Ley

No

Mexico


----------



## Squirrel27

No

France?


----------



## Ley

Yes

Caribbean


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Hollywood?


----------



## Ley

No

Tunisia


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Denmark?


----------



## Ley

No

US


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

Iraq?


----------



## dragueur

NO

Yugoslavia


----------



## Ley

No

Japan


----------



## dragueur

NO

Vietnam


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Greece?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

A backyard barbeque? hehe


----------



## Squirrel27

Yes

Disneyland?


----------



## dragueur

Yes

sex shops?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ohh, yes!

A wax museum?


----------



## dragueur

no

switzerland?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Spain?


----------



## Sarah84

Yes

Ireland??


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Sweden?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes

hungary?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

the Netherlands?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Paris?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Uranus?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Mars?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

The kind of gas station bathroom that you have to ask for a key for?


----------



## Squirrel27

Yes

A public bathroom with no toilet paper?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, lol

Have you ever been to an Indian reservation?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Have you ever been to a dog show?


----------



## Little_Lisa

no

A comedy club?


----------



## Squirrel27

Yes

A concert?


----------



## dragueur

Yes

a Cave


----------



## Squirrel27

No

A zoo?


----------



## dragueur

yes

Great wall of china?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Siberia


----------



## Ley

No

Buckingham palace?


----------



## dragueur

No

eiffel tower?


----------



## Ley

Yes

Niagara falls


----------



## Squirrel27

No

McDonald's?


----------



## cottoncandy

unfortunately

a female strip club?


----------



## dragueur

No

office of the president


----------



## Squirrel27

No

A forest?


----------



## dragueur

no

penthouse


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Farm?


----------



## dragueur

yes

the alps


----------



## Ley

no

Leaning tower of pisa


----------



## dragueur

yes

the Louvre


----------



## Ley

yes

Meditteranean sea


----------



## dragueur

no

boracay


----------



## Ley

No

Thailand


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Egypt?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

The playboy mansion?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Hooters?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha, no, but we just got one of those in my hometown and we almost ate there the other night but ended up going somewhere else. I wonder how the meat is there and if they have nice, plump, juicy 'thighs and breasts'? :icon_bigg

Anyhoo-

Ever been to a Who Dunnit Murder Mystery Theater show? (My cousin used to do these.)


----------



## Squirrel27

No

A cock fight?


----------



## Little_Lisa

LMAO! No.

A barn raising?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Jail?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No way, Jose!

Ever been to visit someone in jail or prison?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Have you ever been on the news?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

ever been published in a magazine or newpaper?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Have you ever been on a boat?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes

have you ever been to a makeover?


----------



## dragueur

no

cemetery?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes

a rave?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

a pet store?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes

a tatto convention?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

a satanic ritual?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

a sex convention?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Zimbabwe?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

lebanon?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Kyrgyzstan?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

asia?


----------



## dragueur

yes, i live in asia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

africa?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

europe?


----------



## dragueur

yes

israel?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

africa?


----------



## dragueur

no

chile?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

hawaii?


----------



## dragueur

no

hongkong?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

topshop?


----------



## Ley

lol yes

Anne Summers?


----------



## dragueur

no ...what is that?

airport?


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

MAC store?


----------



## beckibelle

Yes

Salton Sea?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

fashion show?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

Norway?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

scotland?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Ireland?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

Iceland?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Finland?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

Sweden?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Denmark?


----------



## cottoncandy

no, germany`?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

yes

France?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes

spain?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

yes

egypt?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

peru?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

wales?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

puerto rico?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

russia?


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

canada?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

uk?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

yes

belgium?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

romania


----------



## cottoncandy

no

netherlands?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

china?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

yes

Ukraine?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

luxembourg?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Italy?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

yes

greece?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

crete?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Brazil?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

poland?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Texas?


----------



## dragueur

no

tunnel?


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

island?


----------



## dragueur

yes

carnival


----------



## Ley

Yes

Poland


----------



## dragueur

no

mexico


----------



## Ley

no

the circus


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

a parade?


----------



## dragueur

yes

catacombs


----------



## cottoncandy

no

the great pyramid?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Cyprus


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

Greenland?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

iceland?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

england?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes

on a cruise?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

japan?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

dog park?


----------



## looooch

no

mexico


----------



## Squirrel27

no

columbia?


----------



## dragueur

no

on a ferry


----------



## Sarah84

Yes

Hawaii??


----------



## Squirrel27

no

rain forest?


----------



## Ley

no

any disneyland


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

hollywood?


----------



## Ley

no

detroit


----------



## Sarah84

no

Discovery cove :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27

no

chicago?


----------



## Sarah84

no

New York


----------



## dragueur

yes

buckingham palace


----------



## Squirrel27

no

south america?


----------



## Ley

no

coral reef


----------



## dragueur

no

safari?


----------



## Ley

no

Madame Tussauds


----------



## Squirrel27

no

aquarium?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes

scuba diving?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nope

Court?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Delaware?


----------



## dragueur

no

diamond factory


----------



## Squirrel27

no

chocolate factory?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

a pie eating contest?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

beauty pageant?


----------



## Little_Lisa

no

a coed shower? :icon_wink


----------



## Squirrel27

:icon_lol: no

a victoria's secret store?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes

a garage sale?


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

chinatown?


----------



## Ley

no

A Sea-life centre


----------



## Sarah84

yes

an auction?


----------



## dragueur

yes

louvre?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

farm?


----------



## Sarah84

yes (but never again)

Japan??


----------



## dragueur

no

Opera


----------



## Squirrel27

no

film festival?


----------



## Sarah84

no

a music concert?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

yes

Paris?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Milan


----------



## Chrystal

No

Boston


----------



## Squirrel27

Yes

Miami?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Orlando


----------



## Chrystal

Yes

New Hampshire


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

a karaoke bar?


----------



## dragueur

yes

theme park?


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

museum?


----------



## dragueur

yes

bazaar


----------



## Squirrel27

no

ice skating?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes

swimmingpool?


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

sephora store?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes

an aquarium?


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

animal hospital?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

a hospital


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

a train?


----------



## Little_Lisa

yes

a spelling bee?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

a hot dog eating contest?


----------



## Sarah84

no (is there really such thing?)

Horse racing?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

middle east?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

circus?


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

hotel?


----------



## Sarah84

yes

theme park


----------



## Chrystal

yes

Zoo


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

daycare?


----------



## dragueur

yes

operating room?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

a talk show?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Australia


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Colorado?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Quebec


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Jamaica?


----------



## piinnkkk

no.

south america?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Asia?


----------



## piinnkkk

no

sea world?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

disneyland?


----------



## piinnkkk

no.

a star wars convention? lol


----------



## Squirrel27

no

a protest?


----------



## piinnkkk

No.

A PTA meeting?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

kmart?


----------



## piinnkkk

Yes.

Beverly Hills?


----------



## Squirrel27

Yes

New York?


----------



## dragueur

yes

Quebec?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

spain?


----------



## dragueur

yes

Xiamen


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

norway?


----------



## dragueur

no

pakistan?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Nepal?


----------



## piinnkkk

No.

Mexico City?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

africa?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Russia?


----------



## piinnkkk

No.

NYC?


----------



## Squirrel27

Yes

Washington DC?


----------



## dragueur

yes

jamaica?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

alaska?


----------



## bluebird26

No

Southamerica?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

brazil?


----------



## piinnkkk

No.

Ireland?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

croatia?


----------



## SqueeKee

no

Newfoundland?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

niagra falls?


----------



## SqueeKee

Yes, on the Canadian side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Peru?


----------



## cottoncandy

no but id love to go

egypt?


----------



## SqueeKee

Nope

Japan?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

china?


----------



## SqueeKee

nope

Vancouver?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

toronto?


----------



## SqueeKee

Yep, here right now !

Red Deer, Alberta?


----------



## cottoncandy

oo wow!

no

LA?


----------



## SqueeKee

nope

San Fransisco?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

germany?


----------



## SqueeKee

nope

Holland?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

belgium?


----------



## SqueeKee

nope

Finland?


----------



## cottoncandy

stopped by at the airport but i wouldnt say that counts..

denmark?


----------



## SqueeKee

nope

sweden?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Greece?


----------



## dragueur

no

ocean park in HK


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Bulgaria?


----------



## dragueur

no

venice


----------



## Squirrel27

no

football game?


----------



## SqueeKee

no

Salt Lake City


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Arkansas?


----------



## SqueeKee

No

Yukon?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

A kinky bachelorette party?


----------



## SqueeKee

Nope, I've only been to my own bachelorette party, and it wasn't kinky at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

McDonalds?


----------



## dragueur

yes, of course!

A garden wedding?


----------



## SqueeKee

Nope

An all you can eat buffet?


----------



## dragueur

yes

haunted house


----------



## SqueeKee

Does a haunted apartment count? If so, then yes!

A nude beach?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No, but i've seen women topless on the beaches in Mexico. I don't think it was a "nude beach" but I dunno.

Drag races?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

plastic surgeon?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, but only to have a lump removed from my breast. Next time I go, i'm gonna tell them to gimme my lump back because my right breast is smaller now. :madno:

Have you ever been to a pageant?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

nail salon?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes

bowling?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

skiing?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

ice skating?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

oklahoma?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

scuba diving?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

fishing?


----------



## cottoncandy

yes

hunting?


----------



## dragueur

no

cemetery


----------



## cottoncandy

no

new york?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes

Maine?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Rhode Island?


----------



## Sarah84

No

Alaska


----------



## cottoncandy

no

finland?


----------



## Elisabeth

No.

Cancun?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Texas??


----------



## Elisabeth

Yes.

India?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

Denmark?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

to a fashion show?


----------



## lovesboxers

no (but I'd love to)

Idaho?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

bungy jumping?


----------



## Squirrel27

no

surfing?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Snowboarding


----------



## lovesboxers

never been:icon_eek:

snowskiing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?


----------



## Elisabeth

Yes.

To Rockefeller Center, New York City?


----------



## Sarah84

no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Universal studios, Florida


----------



## cottoncandy

no

disneyland?


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

prom?


----------



## dragueur

yes

eiffel tower?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Sydney opera house


----------



## dragueur

no

Versailles?


----------



## Sarah84

no

New Zealand


----------



## cottoncandy

no

tasmania?


----------



## dragueur

no

safari


----------



## Sarah84

no

Casino


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes

Iceland


----------



## Sarah84

no

Switzerland


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nope

Orlando, Florida


----------



## Sarah84

yes

Miami, Florida


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes

Key West, Florida


----------



## Sarah84

no

Paradise Island, Bahamas


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Brazil


----------



## Sarah84

no

Cancun


----------



## lavender

No

Smoky Mountains?


----------



## GinaPaloka

No.

Switzerland?


----------



## lavender

No.

Las Vegas?


----------



## SexxyKitten

no

burning man festival?


----------



## cottoncandy

no, what is that? :-/

disneyland?


----------



## Sarah84

yes

Russia


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

Finland?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Jersey


----------



## Squirrel27

no

New York?


----------



## Sarah84

not yet

Niagra falls


----------



## lavender

No

Disneyland


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Disneyworld?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Sea World?


----------



## Sarah84

yes

Universal studios


----------



## Sarah84

no

Grand Canyon


----------



## lavender

Yes

London


----------



## elljmz

Yes

Puerto Rico


----------



## lavender

No

Tenessee


----------



## elljmz

Yes

Turks and Caicos


----------



## Elisabeth

*Temporary thread hijack*

cottoncandy,

Burning Man Festival is held each year every year in the Nevada Desert. Words cannot describe this event..it is called a modern-day woodstock but not really..it is more of an art event..you can go to www.burningman.com to see pics and more info.

back to Turks and Caicos.

No.

New Zealand?


----------



## Little_Lisa

(So I take it you've been to a Burning Man Festival, Lissie?)

No

Haunted house


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

art gallery


----------



## Elisabeth

No, but I would like to go. Wanna come with? Hey! MUT at Burning Man! I used to live not that far from it. When it started it was just 200 hippies with tents out in the desert. Now it's an "event" with over 2,000 people every year. I've had friends go and say Burning Man change their lives. Whatever. I just think it would be cool to go once.

Uhuummm..sorry....

Yes. I've been to an art gallery.

Turkey (the country)


----------



## KathrynNicole

Not yet.

Fiji?


----------



## dragueur

no

taj mahal


----------



## Sarah84

no

Cyprus


----------



## KathrynNicole

No.

Houston?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Mongolia?


----------



## KathrynNicole

No.

Estes Park, Co.?


----------



## Squirrel27

No

Utah?


----------



## cottoncandy

no

australia


----------



## KathrynNicole

No.

Miami?


----------



## Elisabeth

Yes, unfortunately..*cough*...

The Virgin Islands?


----------



## Sarah84

No

Los Angeles


----------



## Squirrel27

Yes

Canada?


----------



## Sarah84

no

San Diego


----------



## cottoncandy

no

a stripclub?


----------



## Elisabeth

Nope.

Stockholm, Sweden?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Austria


----------



## KathrynNicole

No.

Paris?


----------



## Elisabeth

Yes.

South America (anywhere in, that is)


----------



## lavender

No

California


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

Portugal?


----------



## lavender

No

Niagara falls


----------



## KathrynNicole

No.

Washington, DC?


----------



## dragueur

yes

golf course


----------



## Kelly

Yes

Alaskan Cruise?


----------



## lavender

Not yet

Aruba?


----------



## blackmettalic

No

France


----------



## lavender

No

Disneyland?


----------



## Sarah84

Disneyworld Orlando - yes

Sarasota (Florida)


----------



## lavender

Yes

Statue of Liberty


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes

A super bowl party?


----------



## blackmettalic

No

A volcano


----------



## missprissy82

> no


mardi gras?


----------



## blackmettalic

no

the beach


----------



## Sarah84

yes

Empire state building


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes

A pawn shop?


----------



## blackmettalic

Yes

A strip club?


----------



## lavender

Never

A gay bar?


----------



## blackmettalic

No

The pound?


----------



## lavender

No

Paris


----------



## Sarah84

No

Scotland


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Wally world?


----------



## Sarah84

WHERE??

Rhodes


----------



## blackmettalic

No

Scotland


----------



## lavender

No

Malaysia


----------



## blackmettalic

No

Seattle


----------



## dragueur

NO

jail?


----------



## Elisabeth

:icon_salut::icon_salut: No siree!...not yet

Tibet or Nepal?

P.S. Sarah..I think Wally World is Wal-Mart.

either that or where Chevy Chase and his family were supposed to go in National Lampoon's Vacation...


----------



## Little_Lisa

LMAO, Elizabeth! I forgot about Wally World in National Lampoons! HAHA! Yes, I was referring to Wal-Mart. :smilehappyyes:

I've never been to Tibet or Nepal.

Have you ever been to a bachlorette party?


----------



## lavender

Yes

Have you been to a Baby shower?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes

A female strip club?


----------



## Sarah84

yes

Beverly hills


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Cancun?


----------



## lavender

No

The Bahamas?


----------



## makeupfreak72

no

rodeo drive?


----------



## Elisabeth

No.

Colorado Springs, Colorado?


----------



## Sarah84

no

San Diego


----------



## lavender

no

LA?


----------



## Elisabeth

Yes.

the state of Virginia?


----------



## lavender

Yes

State of Texas?


----------



## dragueur

No

Space Shuttle


----------



## lavender

No

on a cruise?


----------



## elljmz

yes

City Place in West Palm Beach?


----------



## lavender

No

Washington DC


----------



## Sarah84

no

Santa Monica


----------



## Kan D sweets

no

Have you ever been to the Ponderosa on Bonanza? (hehehehe) :smilehappyyes:


----------



## lavender

No

Tenessee


----------



## noheaeighty8

no

el paso, texas


----------



## lavender

no

san franscisco


----------



## Sarah84

no

Salt lake city


----------



## linda46125

no

belfast?


----------



## Sarah84

yes

Glasgow


----------



## lavender

No

Japan


----------



## Sarah84

no

China


----------



## SexxyKitten

no...

thailand


----------



## Sarah84

no

Fiji


----------



## lavender

No

Nepal


----------



## Sarah84

no

Malta


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

Sydney, Australia?


----------



## Sarah84

no

New Zealand


----------



## Elisabeth

No.

Arizona?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Austria


----------



## noheaeighty8

no

maui


----------



## blackmettalic

No

India


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

Iceland?


----------



## lavender

no

hawaii


----------



## Sarah84

no

Seychelles


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

Rome?


----------



## blackmettalic

No

Alaska


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

hawaii?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Antigua


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

Ibiza?


----------



## blackmettalic

No

The Netherlands


----------



## Dezza

no

Dominican republic


----------



## Mina

no.

antarctia


----------



## blackmettalic

No

Brazil


----------



## Mina

no.

Srilanka


----------



## Sarah84

no

Egypt


----------



## blackmettalic

No

Maui


----------



## Sass

nope

Paris


----------



## blackmettalic

I wish! :satisfied:

Albania


----------



## goddess13

No.

China?


----------



## lavender

No

Alaska?


----------



## blackmettalic

No

Egypt?


----------



## Sarah84

No

Turkey


----------



## goddess13

No

South Africa


----------



## monniej

no

virgin islands


----------



## canelita

No (wow we need to travel more girls)

Quebec ?


----------



## monniej

no

sri lanka


----------



## lavender

yes

India?


----------



## Aquilah

No

Samoan Islands?


----------



## susanks1

No

Seoul South Korea


----------



## Mina

no

haiti


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

St. Thomas


----------



## mylaiva

No

Cancun


----------



## KathrynNicole

No.

London?


----------



## mylaiva

No

Bermuda?


----------



## Aquilah

No

Cancun


----------



## mylaiva

yes

daytona beach


----------



## Sarah84

No

Cardiff??


----------



## KimC2005

No

The Mall of America?


----------



## Aquilah

Nope

Niagara Falls


----------



## KimC2005

Nope

The Great Lakes?


----------



## Aquilah

Nope

Rio De Janiero


----------



## -Liz-

No

montreal


----------



## Aquilah

No, not yet

San Diego


----------



## mylaiva

Yes

Hollywood?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nope

The Grand Canyon?


----------



## Aquilah

Nope

Australia


----------



## -Liz-

Nope

Cuba


----------



## Aquilah

Yep... But it doesn't count since it was only a layover that lasted a few hours *lol*

Greenland?


----------



## KimC2005

Nope

England?


----------



## -Liz-

Nope

Thailand?


----------



## Aquilah

Nope

Marrakesh (sp?)


----------



## KimC2005

Nope.. don't even know where it is

Sea World?


----------



## -Liz-

maybe onece when i was little

Disney Land?


----------



## Aquilah

No, but I've been to Disney World...

Busch Gardens?


----------



## KathrynNicole

No.

The Tower Bridge in London?


----------



## mylaiva

Nope

Yellowstone


----------



## Aquilah

Nope!

Lake George


----------



## mylaiva

Nope

Atlanta


----------



## WhitneyF

Yes

Dollywood..haha


----------



## ivette

no

have you ever visited singapore


----------



## mylaiva

nope

palm springs?


----------



## KathrynNicole

:smileno:

Houston, Texas?


----------



## mylaiva

nope

paris...texas?


----------



## KathrynNicole

I don't think so.

Denver, Colorado?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nope

An Indian reservation?


----------



## Sneeuwwitje

no

Dublin?


----------



## KathrynNicole

:smileno:

Amsterdam?


----------



## mylaiva

nope

thailand?


----------



## KathrynNicole

No.

Fiji?


----------



## mylaiva

No

Europe?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nope

Big Ben National park?


----------



## LilDee

Nope..

Toronto?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nope

A health food store?


----------



## mylaiva

If Trader Joes counts, then yes!

An amusement park


----------



## Aquilah

Yep! If you count Disney World  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Eiffel Tower?


----------



## LilDee

yep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

a formula 1 racing stadium?


----------



## Aquilah

Nope!

NASCAR track?


----------



## KathrynNicole

:smileno:

Kensington Palace?


----------



## michko970

No.

Denver


----------



## Aquilah

Nope!

Frankfurt, Germany?


----------



## KathrynNicole

No.

The Alamo?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005

Yes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sea World?


----------



## Nicky13

Nope, Mexico?


----------



## mylaiva

Yep

New York?


----------



## Aquilah

Yep! Live there! Unless you mean NYC, in which case, that's still a yes (for a split second LMAO!)

Masters Golf Tournament?


----------



## rodenbach

No.

Louvre?


----------



## mylaiva

No

Wyoming?


----------



## WhitneyF

No

Have you ever been to a rave?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Ever been to a Flea Market?


----------



## Aquilah

Yep!

Have you ever been to Mount Rushmore?


----------



## mylaiva

Nope

The Grand Canyon


----------



## WhitneyF

Nope

Have you ever been to a sex shop? (Lisa is automatically exempt from answering. lol)


----------



## LilDee

lol yep

have you ever been to the CNtower?


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL Whitney!

Nope, never been, Dee.

Ever been to a tanning bed?


----------



## KimC2005

Yep

ever been to a strip club?


----------



## WhitneyF

I only kid out of love Lisa! lol...

Nope

Been to a professional football game in the last year?


----------



## KimC2005

Nope

Been to New Orleans?


----------



## WhitneyF

Yes

Have you ever been to Boston?


----------



## KimC2005

Nope

Ever been to Philadelphia?


----------



## WhitneyF

Nope

Have you ever been to Graceland?


----------



## KimC2005

Nope

Ever been to a broadway play?


----------



## WhitneyF

Yes

Have you ever been to St. Louis?


----------



## Nox

Yes.

Have you been to Dubai?


----------



## WhitneyF

No

Have you ever been to a heavy metal concert?


----------



## chrgrl

no.

ever been to the top of mount fuji?


----------



## WhitneyF

No

Have you even been to a crack house.? hahahaha...


----------



## Nox

Nope.

Have you been to The O.C.?


----------



## WhitneyF

Nope

Have you ever been to a gay pride parade?


----------



## chrgrl

nope.

have you ever been to a pow-wow?


----------



## WhitneyF

Surprisingly, yes...

Have you ever been to an Anthropologie store?


----------



## chrgrl

no.

have you ever been to a star trek convention?


----------



## LilDee

haha nope..

have you ever been to a car show?


----------



## chrgrl

yes, unfortunately.

have you ever been to a brodway show?


----------



## LilDee

yeah, Aida! and i loved it :biggrin:

have you ever been to a fashion runway show?


----------



## blackmettalic

No

Ever been to New Mexico?


----------



## Sarah84

No

ever been to London?


----------



## Porpoise

Nope.

Ever been to Dubai?


----------



## Little_Lisa

No

Ever been to a bowling alley?


----------



## Sarah84

yes

ever been Horse racing??


----------



## WhitneyF

Nope

Have you ever been to a morgue?


----------



## KimC2005

no

ever been to bridal shop?


----------



## Sarah84

no

ever been to a zoo??


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes! I went this weekend, as a matter of fact!

Drag races?


----------



## pla4u

you meen guys in dresses running a sprint? JK

Yes

ever been to an indian reservation?


----------



## chrgrl

no.

ever been to a fashion show?


----------



## -Liz-

lolol paula  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yes i've been to a fashion show

ever been on a plane?

lolol paula  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yes i've been to a fashion show

ever been on a plane?


----------



## Sarah84

yes

ever been on a helicopter??


----------



## chrgrl

no.

ever been on one of those bull things at a bar?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

yep

have you ever rode a rollercoaster?


----------



## chrgrl

yes.

ever been to a catholic wedding?


----------



## -Liz-

yes

ever been to a jewish wedding?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nope

Ever been to a drag queen show?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Yep

Have you been to a drive-in?


----------



## Shelley

Yes.

Have you ever been to a truck stop?


----------



## WhitneyF

Yes

Ever been to a taffy making factory?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Canada?


----------



## WhitneyF

Yes... Montreal

Have you ever been to Tennessee?


----------



## janetsbreeze

yes, all over tennesse

have you ever been to see a Dominatrix?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Yes I have...

Have you ever had a brazilian wax done?


----------



## WhitneyF

No... I'd be too scared to have anything waxed downtown

Have you ever been to Savannah, GA?


----------



## janetsbreeze

yes, i have

ever seen a carnival side show?


----------



## Anika_1

yes

have you ever been to england?


----------



## WhitneyF

No

Have you ever been to a St. Louis Cardinals game?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

No.

Have you ever been to a Super Bowl Game?


----------



## Gvieve

No.

Have you ever been to Hawaii?


----------



## WhitneyF

No

Have you ever been to Rome, Italy?


----------



## Jesskaa

No.

Have you ever been to Maryland?


----------



## blueangel1023

Yep.

Have you ever been to a porn shop and bought something there?


----------



## Gvieve

Yep.

Have you ever went way too far?


----------



## bblonde

Many times.

Ever been to Chicago?


----------



## Jesskaa

Nope.

Have you ever been to Red lobster?


----------



## pla4u

Yep...not really a sea food fan though

ever been to Jupiter?







Hey Its a town in central Florida!


----------



## David

NO!

Ever been to New Orleans?


----------



## sushi-gal

yeeeesh!

have you been to Tokyo?


----------



## David

No

Have you ever been to New Zealand?


----------



## sushi-gal

nope,

Have you ever been to Ross(dress for less)?


----------



## David

No, but I'd love to go.

Have you ever been to a fashion premier?


----------



## heyleila

Ooo no

Have u ever been on an operating table?


----------



## David

Not yet (knock on wood)

Have you ever been to Mardi Gras in New Orleans?


----------



## Gvieve

Yes.

Have you ever been to Manhattan,NY?


----------



## David

No, but I want to go there.

Cape Cod?


----------



## pla4u

Nope

Bolder Colorado?


----------



## David

NO.

San Francisco?


----------



## pla4u

Nope

Washington DC


----------



## Sarah84

no

Paris


----------



## David

No.

Italy?


----------



## newyorlatin

No.

Key West?


----------



## David

No.

Any place in Rhode Island?


----------



## lisaland15

Nope!

Any place in Indiana?


----------



## OUSooner

yes

Japan?


----------



## WhitneyF

Nope.

Have you ever been to the San Diego Zoo?


----------



## Anika_1

nope

have u ever been to the police station?


----------



## Sarah84

no

London zoo??


----------



## Aquilah

Nope!

Alcatraz?


----------



## WhitneyF

Yup!

Have you ever been to a wine vineyard?


----------



## Kathy

Nope...I should've though. I live in Upstate NY where there are like a gazillion vineyards.

Have you ever been to Des Moines, Iowa?


----------



## AnnaBelle

No.

Have you ever been to Ripley's Believe It Or Not Museum?


----------



## Kathy

Nope...should've been there too. I think there's one in Niagara Falls.

Have you ever been to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

London zoo??


----------



## AnnaBelle

Nope.

Have you ever been to Pigeon Forge, TN? (home of the outlet stores!)


----------



## WhitneyF

Of course! Many a summer trip was spent in Gatlinburg and then traveling down to PF to go shopping!

Have you ever been to a dairy farm?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Yep!

Have you ever been to a NASCAR race?


----------



## annne88

No.

Have you been to Leaning Tower of Piza?


----------



## MacForMe

Not YET.. Hope too soon..

You've been to the Gulf Of Mexico?


----------



## Kathy

Nope.

Have you ever been to Washington, DC??


----------



## rodenbach

Yes.

Have you ever been to South Africa?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Vancouver, BC, Canada?


----------



## Sarah84

No

Have you ever been to Boston?


----------



## Sonia_K

Nope.

Have you ever been to California?


----------



## Shelley

Nope.

Have you ever been to an Emu farm?


----------



## mzmephime

no

Have you ever been to a goat farm?


----------



## Sarah84

no

ever been to London?


----------



## Sonia_K

Yes...about 8 years ago.

Have you ever been to Disneyland/Disneyworld?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Nope.

Have you ever been to Six Flags?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yep!

Have you ever been to the Improv or another comedy club?


----------



## stolenbaby

Yes

Have you ever been to Seaside, OR?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Churchill, Manitoba, Canada?


----------



## Eenax

No

Have you ever been to chicken farm? (I was one time it was awful. I never ever feel such awful odour)


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever swam with dolphins?


----------



## cynpat2000

*Nope*

*been to Hawaii?*


----------



## sushi-gal

YES! I love Hawaii!:heart:

Have you ever been to Newport Beach, CA ?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

south beach, florida?


----------



## PaperFlowers

No.

Atlanta, GA?


----------



## Kathy

Nope...I'd love to though.

Ever been to the Pyramids in Egypt?


----------



## Sarah84

no

have you ever been to Antigua?


----------



## cynpat2000

nope.

Been to an Atomic Kitten concert???? I adore that group.:rockwoot:


----------



## lollipop

_no_

to Amsterdam (in the Netherlands)


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

nope

to puerto rico


----------



## cynpat2000

No

Been to france ??


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Toronto, Ontario, Canada?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to Mexico


----------



## PerfectMistake

Yes, costa maya and cozumel.

Have you ever been to North Dakota?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to Italy??


----------



## newyorlatin

no.

Have you ever been to china?


----------



## la_moni

no.

Have u ever been to a stripclub?


----------



## FeverDream

No

Have you ever been to somewhere haunted?


----------



## jessiej78

No

Ever been to Alaska?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to Australia


----------



## charish

no, but use to want to go when i was little.

ever been to the smokey mountains?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to Brazil??


----------



## LovinPigments

no but i would like to..

ever been to mount everest?


----------



## makeupwhore54

No

Ever Been to Richmond -shrug-


----------



## Gvieve

Yes

Have you ever been to Yosemite?


----------



## Sarah84

no

ever been to Wales?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

ever been to Los Angeles??


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to san diego?


----------



## Gvieve

yes

have you ever been to Mombai?


----------



## newyorlatin

No.

Ever been to Bogata?


----------



## Exsiss

No. I didn't even know there was a place called Bogata.

Ever been to Honduras?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

ever been to jamaica??


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to the bahamas??


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

Ever been to Indiana?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to Germany?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

Ever been to Manila??


----------



## Gvieve

Yes

Have you ever been to Montreal?


----------



## natalierb

Yes

Have you ever been to Palau?


----------



## Sarah84

no

ever been to Italy?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ever been to bahamas?


----------



## natalierb

No

Ever been to San Francisco?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

ever been to Los Angeles?


----------



## Sarah84

no (sadly)

Been to San Diego?


----------



## sushi-gal

Yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (loved it there)

Have you been to Aberdeen?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

Ever been to jamaica?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to New Zealand


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

Ever been to georgia?


----------



## lollipop

nope

Ever been to Bangladesh?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to Cyprus?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

Ever been to mississippi?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to Paris?


----------



## sushi-gal

nope (but i might do with Eurostar from London in April)

ever been to Sydney?


----------



## Sarah84

no

ever been to thailand?


----------



## KaThEa

No

Have you ever been to Italy?


----------



## sushi-gal

Yes

Ever been to Switzerland?


----------



## Sarah84

no

ever been to Austria?


----------



## KaThEa

No

Have you ever been to Greece ?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

ever been to sacramento?


----------



## Sarah84

never even heard of it lol

ever been to Dublin??


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

ever been to Maine?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to London


----------



## LovinPigments

NOPE

ever been to chicago?


----------



## lollipop

yes

ever been to Spain


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

ever been to Solvenia?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Nope

Ever been to Arkansas?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to sweden?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

Ever been to Miami???


----------



## magosienne

nope

ever been to the french disneyland ?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

Ever been to Bermuda Triangle? hahaha


----------



## Shelley

Nope.

ever been to Calgary, Alberta, Canada?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Nope

Ever been to Egypt?


----------



## dcole710

nope.

Ever been to Martha's Vineyard, MA?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to Amsterdam?


----------



## dcole710

nope.

ever been to Bora Bora?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to south africa?


----------



## dcole710

nope

ever been to belize?


----------



## Gvieve

Yes.

Ever been to Key West?


----------



## makeupfreak72

no

the staple center (in los angeles)


----------



## dcole710

nope.

ever been to Denver, CO?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

ever been to pasadena, california?


----------



## FeverDream

no

dublin, ireland?


----------



## LovinPigments

no, but want to go~

Ever been to Hollywood, California??


----------



## dcole710

nope.

ever been to syracuse, ny?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

Ever been to Paris?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Nope

Ever been to Istanbul?


----------



## dcole710

nope.

ever been to detroit, mi?


----------



## FeverDream

nope

ever been to corpus christi, texas?


----------



## lollipop

nope

Ever been to Angola?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Nope

Ever been to Kalamazoo?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

No,

Ever been to Cambridge? (UK, not MA)


----------



## Sarah84

yes

ever been to Rome?


----------



## LovinPigments

nope

ever been to maine?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

No

Ever been to Nashville?


----------



## aney

No.

Have you ever been to Slovenia?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Nope,

Ever been to the Moon?


----------



## Sarah84

yes haha j/king obv

ever been to Cyprus?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Ever been to Honolulu, Hawaii?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Nope,

Every been to Barcelona?


----------



## Sarah84

yes

ever been to Greece?


----------



## Lissaboo

No

J&amp;J's pizza in Worecester Massachusetts???

(if you haven't you must it's amazing!)


----------



## magosienne

nope

even been to Venice, Italy ?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Nope,

Ever been to an Atlanta Braves game?


----------



## Annia

Nopers.

Have you been to Michoacan, Mexico?


----------



## shea26

No

How about a toga party?


----------



## sassychix

No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have you ever been to Singapore??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaylin_marie

Nope.

Ever been to Tennessee? (in the USA)


----------



## Sarah84

nope

ever been to new zealand?


----------



## cotton_candy

nope

Have u been to LA?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Yep,

Ever been to The White House?


----------



## cotton_candy

nope

have you ever been to spain?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Nope,

Have you ever been to Vegas?


----------



## cotton_candy

No.

Have you ever been to paris?


----------



## yourleoqueen

No

Have you ever been to Toad Suck? (yes it is a real town LOL)


----------



## cotton_candy

haha nope, atleast not yet!

have you ever been to london?


----------



## yourleoqueen

No, I'd like to though

Have you ever been to Madrid?


----------



## cotton_candy

No.

have you ever been to the Maldives?


----------



## yourleoqueen

No

Have you ever been to the Bahamas?


----------



## cotton_candy

No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

have you been to Sydney?


----------



## yourleoqueen

No

Have you ever been to Aruba?


----------



## kasia.fi

omg unforunatelly NO

have you ever been in Poland??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Banff, Alberta, Canada?


----------



## sassychix

Nope!

Have you ever been to Penang,Malaysia?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Miami, Florida?


----------



## Sarah84

not yet (going in october)

ever been to a football (soccor) match?


----------



## Shelley

Yes.

Have you ever been to Vancouver, BC, Canada?


----------



## pinksugar

Nope

Ever been to Cairo Egypt? (i have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Tahiti?


----------



## yourleoqueen

No

Have you ever been to Ketchikan, Alaska?


----------



## Shelley

No

Have you ever been to Grand Forks, North Dakota?


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

Dear Lord, have you ever been to WV?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Toronto, Ontario, Canada?


----------



## LilDee

Yep

Have you ever been to Vegas?


----------



## rodenbach

Yes.

Have you ever been to Leuven, Belgium?


----------



## Tatemyuu

no.

unfortunately I've never been there TTATT;;

'kay have you been to ummm...let's say Lithuania? XDD


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Churchill, Manitoba, Canada? (Polar Bear capital of the world)


----------



## pinksugar

no but it sounds really cool!

ever been to Sydney Australia?


----------



## dcole710

nope

Have you ever been to Montauk, NY?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico?


----------



## bella1342

No.

Have you ever been to Ocean City, NJ?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to San Juan, Puerto Rico?


----------



## bella1342

No. I wish.

Have you ever been to Dublin, Ireland?


----------



## dcole710

nope

ever been to ypsilanti, MI?


----------



## rodenbach

No.

Have you ever been to Longville, MN?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Whistler, British Columbia, Canada?


----------



## dcole710

nope

ever been to reno, nevada?


----------



## Shelley

No

Have you ever been to Cancun, Mexico?


----------



## beautydiva

No

Have u ever been to Isle of Wight(uk)


----------



## girlie2010

no

ever been to corpus christi,tx


----------



## beautydiva

no

have u ever been to limrick,ireland


----------



## Shelley

No.

Have you ever been to Montreal, Quebec, Canada?


----------



## RachaelMarie

Nope

Mazatlan, Mexico?


----------



## pinksugar

nope...

queensland australia?


----------



## beautydiva

no

macchi pichoo, peru?


----------



## RachaelMarie

No

St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands


----------



## TacoChel

No

Brooklyn, NY?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

Antigua?


----------



## Curiosity

Nope.

Paris, France


----------



## beautydiva

nope

rome,itly


----------



## Shelley

No.

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada?


----------



## yourleoqueen

No

Zaire


----------



## YANii

no

London???


----------



## GuessWho

yes

Maldives??


----------



## Maude

No.

San Francisco?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada?


----------



## DIT101

No.

Fort Lauderdale,FL?


----------



## Bombheart

Nope, but been to Florida. =)

Puerto Rico?


----------



## jessiej78

Nope

Maine?


----------



## Koobideh

No

Miami?


----------



## Sarah84

no (going in october though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Washington?


----------



## Kaylee

Nope.

The Yukon!


----------



## jessiej78

No

Alaska?


----------



## GuessWho

nope

Honolulu?


----------



## sushi-gal

Yes

Rio de Janeiro?


----------



## angellove

nopes

singapore?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley

No.

Vancouver, BC, Canada?


----------



## Ashleyy

Nope.

London?


----------



## beautydiva

yes (i live in london lolzzz)

manchester


----------



## Shelley

No.

Kelowna, BC, Canada?


----------



## miss petra

Yes

Hawaii?


----------



## beautydiva

nope

portlish. ireland


----------



## jessiej78

no ( I wish)

Wisconsin?


----------



## Shelley

Yes.

Fargo, North Dakota?


----------



## beautydiva

nope

luton


----------



## gracie-xx

yes

brighton


----------



## cammi267

Nope

London


----------



## debbiedeb77

no,

have you been to waikiki?


----------



## jessiej78

Nope!

Maryland?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Definitely!! (my home!!)

Jakarta?


----------



## candyholic

No.

Philadelphia?


----------



## newyorlatin

Yep - love it!

Have you ever been to Aruba?


----------



## beautydiva

nope

newcastle


----------



## aney

nope

Ljubljana (Slovenia)


----------



## beautydiva

nope

brighton,uk?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Montreal, Quebec, Canada?


----------



## newyorlatin

Yes and I love Quebec province and Montreal!

San Juan, P.R.?


----------



## Sarah84

no

playa del carmen, mexico?


----------



## sugarlips

No

Niagra Falls?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

Wales, UK


----------



## Shelley

No.

Victoria, British Columbia, Canada?


----------



## Sarah84

no

Cyprus?


----------



## Shelley

No.

Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada?


----------



## Karren

No,

Copper Harbor, Michigan, USA?


----------



## PhantomGoddess

No

Atlantic Beach, FL (A sub-city of Jacksonville, FL)?


----------



## yourleoqueen

No

Tuktoyuktuk (somewhere in western Canada)


----------



## Shelley

No.

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada?


----------



## Sarah84

nope

London?


----------



## ceri2

Yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Las Vegas?


----------



## love2482

Many times!

Tunisia?


----------



## typicalblonde

never

IRELAND?


----------



## LaJaHa

No!

Manhattan, NYC?


----------



## magneticheart

No.

Bodrum, Turkey?


----------



## rodenbach

No.

Singapore?


----------



## Bridge

No.

The US Virgin Islands?


----------



## JC327

Yes

Canada


----------



## Sunflowercake

Yes

Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Sunflowercake

sorry - double post-


----------



## JC327

No Brooklyn,NY


----------



## imacaligirl

Yes Montego Bay, Jamaica


----------



## JC327

No Orlando,FL


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes

Berlin, Germany


----------



## imacaligirl

No Juno, Alaska


----------



## Sunflowercake

No,

Chicago, Illinois


----------



## imacaligirl

Yes Vancouver, Canada


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Cape May, NJ


----------



## JC327

No Florence,Italy


----------



## EmEm1201

No

Wake Islands?


----------



## JC327

no

Brussels, Belgium


----------



## utgal2004

No

Cairo, Egypt?


----------



## saarahsmiles

No

Lompoc, California?


----------



## JC327

no

Brooklyn, NY


----------



## Sunflowercake

No,

Lake of the Ozarks, MO


----------



## jennm149

No.

Lake Placid, NY


----------



## athenatree

No

Dubai?


----------



## JC327

no

Tampa, FL


----------



## Sunflowercake

No,

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## utgal2004

Yes, been there. Cape Town, South Africa


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Darmstadt, Germany


----------



## athenatree

No

Hanover, MD


----------



## JC327

No

Mallorca, Spain


----------



## utgal2004

No

Venice, Italy


----------



## jennm149

Yes!

Bryce Canyon National Park, UT


----------



## athenatree

No

Boulder, CO


----------



## Babs28

No

Jamaica


----------



## utgal2004

No 






Puerto Vallarta, Mexico


----------



## JC327

No

Corpus Christi, Texas


----------



## utgal2004

Yes! New Orleans, LA


----------



## jennm149

Yes! Beijing, China


----------



## JC327

No

San Juan, PR


----------



## jennm149

Yes. Seattle, WA


----------



## lorizav

No Egypt


----------



## JC327

No

Fellbach, Germany


----------



## utgal2004

No

Paris, France


----------



## Stemarber

Yes

Nanjing, China


----------



## JC327

No

Amsterdam, Netherlands


----------



## Stemarber

Yes

Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes,

Chartes, France


----------



## JC327

No

Nuremberg, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

Yes

Sarasota, FL


----------



## JC327

No

Orlando, FL


----------



## utgal2004

Yes

Tampa, FL


----------



## lorizav

Yes Miami beach, FL


----------



## JC327

No

Edinburg, Texas


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Berlin, Germany


----------



## JC327

No

Tyrol, Austria


----------



## Sunflowercake

Yes

Chicago, IL


----------



## jennm149

Yes. Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Sydney, Australia


----------



## jennm149

Yes! Sheboygan, WI


----------



## JC327

No

Strasburg, France


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes

Prague, Czech Republic


----------



## JC327

No

McAllen, TX


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## JC327

No

Mallorca, Spain


----------



## dawn767

No, never been out of country  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Emerald Isle North Carolina


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## JC327

No

Karlovy Vary, Czech Republic


----------



## IndiaLynRose

No Mumbai, India


----------



## JC327

No

Nuremberg, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes

Shanghai, China


----------



## JC327

no 

Kos, Greece


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Belleville, IL


----------



## JC327

no 

Bodrum, Turkey


----------



## Jac13

No

Chania, Greece


----------



## dancersmum

No - been to Greece but not Chania

Queenstown New Zealand


----------



## BSquared

Nope! I wish!!

Wisconsin


----------



## Jac13

No

Mason, Ohio


----------



## JC327

No

Queens, NY


----------



## Jac13

Yes

Plano, Tx


----------



## JC327

no

Pharr, Texas


----------



## Karly65

No

Mystic, Connecticut?


----------



## Jac13

No

Great Lakes, Il


----------



## JC327

no

Tampa,FL


----------



## Jac13

yes

Sorrento, Italy


----------



## JC327

no

Kissimmee,FL


----------



## Lana S-t

No, Caribbean Beach?


----------



## JC327

No

Charlotte, NC


----------



## kaitlin1209

Yes. 

Freeport, Bahamas


----------



## JC327

No

South Padre Island, TX


----------



## Courtnee

No.

Fukushima?


----------



## JC327

No

Long Island, NY


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Xiamen, China


----------



## JC327

No

Munich, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes

Strasbourg, France


----------



## Allison H

No.

Key West, FL?


----------



## Sunflowercake

No,

Chicago, Illinois


----------



## JC327

No

San Francisco de Macoris, Dominican Republic


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Manhattan,

New York


----------



## JC327

Yes!

Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## Allison H

No.

Isle of Skye, Scotland.


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## JC327

no

Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## Allison H

No.

Jekyll Island, GA?


----------



## Sunflowercake

no

Kansas city, MO


----------



## JC327

no

Rome, Italy


----------



## BSquared

Nope!

Barbados


----------



## JC327

no

Stuttgart, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes

San Diego, CA


----------



## JC327

no

Clear water, FL


----------



## Allison H

Yes!

Auckland, New Zealand?


----------



## Courtnee

no, but I live in nz! ha :smilehappyyes:

apia samoa?


----------



## JC327

No

San Juan, PR


----------



## Courtnee

no.

Sapporo japan


----------



## JC327

no

Santiago, DR


----------



## Sunflowercake

unfortunately not, no

Athens, Greece


----------



## JC327

No but its on my bucket list

Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany


----------



## Allison H

STORM♥ said:


> no, but I live in nz! ha :smilehappyyes:
> 
> apia samoa?


My husband desperately wants to move us to NZ...he loves everything about it!


----------



## Allison H

No.

Woodstock, NY?


----------



## Courtnee

Nope.

Hokkaido Japan.

@@Allison H, really? Awesome, you should. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## JC327

No

Florence, Italy


----------



## Courtnee

no, but it sounds oh so beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

new calidonia


----------



## Allison H

STORM♥ said:


> Nope.
> 
> Hokkaido Japan.
> 
> @@Allison H, really? Awesome, you should. :smilehappyyes:


We're slowly making our way towards that direction...we just moved from the east coast of the US to the west coast of the US...that's a little progress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think our family could be very happy in NZ, so who knows!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-------

Back to the game...

No.

Montreal, Canada?


----------



## Courtnee

no.

tonga?


----------



## JC327

STORM♥ said:


> no, but it sounds oh so beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> new calidonia


It was really beautiful, I loved it there.


----------



## JC327

No

Bronx, NY


----------



## Courtnee

no,

fukushima japan... kind obsessed with japan :smilehappyyes:


----------



## CaseyR

No, not yet (hopefully someday)!

Toronto (my city lol)?


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes! (finally one!) will also be there again next month for work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Chartres, France


----------



## CaseyR

sunflowercake said:


> yes! (finally one!) will also be there again next month for work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Chartres, France


Definitely a good time to go!  No one seems too fond of winter experiences up here (especially this past year) lol

___________

No - Still haven't seen Europe yet; someday, I hope!

Honolulu, HI?


----------



## lacylei

Yes. A Rodeo?


----------



## Sunflowercake

Yup, PBR comes to town quite a lot.

St. Louis, MO


----------



## JC327

No, but I want to go

Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Sunflowercake

no but would love to see more of FL than just one hotel in orlando lol

Amsterdam?


----------



## JC327

I love Orlando and all the surrounding beaches.

Yes

Brussels, Belgium


----------



## BSquared

Nope!

Thailand


----------



## Sunflowercake

unfortunately not, no

Ibiza, Spain


----------



## JC327

I wish!

Strasbourg, France


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes

San Francisco


----------



## JC327

no

Brownsville, Tx


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

No

Paris in France?


----------



## JC327

Yes!

Versailles, France


----------



## CaseyR

No

Ottawa, Canada?


----------



## kaitlin1209

Yep! 

Washington, DC.


----------



## CaseyR

Yep! (Although I was 13 when I went lol)

Grand Cayman?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

No.

Samos island in Greece?


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Dubai


----------



## CaseyR

Nope.

Banff, Canada?


----------



## Sunflowercake

no

Anchorage, Alaska


----------



## JC327

no

Liberty Island, NY


----------



## CaseyR

Sorta, I went by it in the ferry a couple weeks ago lol

Edmonton, Canada?


----------



## JC327

no

kissimmee,FL


----------



## Sunflowercake

no

Buffalo, NY


----------



## jennm149

Yes -- I was just there last week!

Nashville, TN


----------



## JC327

No

Ludwigsburg,Germany


----------



## Courtnee

no,

Sardinia?


----------



## JC327

no

Brussels, Belgium


----------



## Courtnee

no.

Valencia California?


----------



## JC327

no

Stuttgart, Germany


----------



## Courtnee

no,

north Carolina- Ashville?


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Seattle


----------



## JC327

no

New Jersey


----------



## CaseyR

Yep, went to Princeton a few weeks back.

Wellesley, Massachusetts.


----------



## JC327

No

Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## Courtnee

no.

Queenstown NZ?


----------



## JC327

No

South Padre Island, TX


----------



## Courtnee

no.

Amsterdam germany?


----------



## JC327

no

Staten Island, NY


----------



## Courtnee

no.

Sydney Australia?


----------



## JC327

No but I would love to go.

McAllen Tx


----------



## Courtnee

no.

Fiji?


----------



## JC327

no

Florence, Italy


----------



## jennm149

Yes.

Charleston, South Carolina

Edit because someone beat me to it! (And yep, @@JC327, Sydney is definitely an awesome place to visit!)


----------



## JC327

Nassau, Bahamas


----------



## jennm149

Yes.

Austin, TX


----------



## JC327

No

Heidelberg, Germany


----------



## Courtnee

nope.

Kaitaia nz?


----------



## JC327

No

Garmisch, Germany


----------



## Courtnee

no.

napier nz?


----------



## jennm149

Yes! It's such an interesting story and the architecture is incredible.

Geneva, Switzerland


----------



## JC327

no 

Zurich, Switzerland


----------



## Courtnee

no.

stewart island nz?


----------



## JC327

no

Nagold, Germany


----------



## Courtnee

no.

Jamaica?


----------



## JC327

no

Bodrum, Turkey


----------



## Courtnee

no.

las vegas?


----------



## Shalott

A resounding yes! :lol:

Luxembourg, Luxembourg?


----------



## JC327

no

Paris, France


----------



## sparklesgirlxox

JC327 said:


> no
> 
> Paris, France


yes   venice italy


----------



## JC327

no

Mallorca, Spain


----------



## Allison H

STORM03 ^.^ said:


> no,
> 
> north Carolina- Ashville?


My hometown!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H

No.

Rome, Italy?


----------



## Shalott

Yes, love it there.

Galveston Island, TX, USA


----------



## JC327

No

McAllen TX


----------



## Allison H

No.

Orlando, FL?


----------



## JC327

Yes

Tampa, FL


----------



## Courtnee

no.

Hawaii?


----------



## Allison H

No.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ontario, Canada?


----------



## CaseyR

Yes, far too often; I'm surrounded by it lol

Cambridge, Massachusetts?


----------



## JC327

no

Ellis Island, NY


----------



## Sunflowercake

No, but really wnat to go!

Cape Cod?


----------



## JC327

You definitely should!

No,  its on my list

Brussels, Belgium


----------



## Sunflowercake

no

Cape May, NJ


----------



## JC327

no

Hopatcong,NJ


----------



## Sunflowercake

No

Cambridge, MN


----------



## JC327

no

Houston, TX


----------



## Sunflowercake

no

Cambridge, MN


----------



## JC327

no

South Padre Island, TX


----------



## Sunflowercake

no

Fairview Heights, Illinois


----------



## JC327

no

Santo Domingo, DR


----------



## Sunflowercake

no, I wish

Cuba?


----------



## JC327

no

Tubingen, Germany


----------



## Sunflowercake

Yes! (Phew finally one lol)

Trier, Germany


----------



## JC327

No

Worms, Germany


----------



## Amurphy

yes Romania?


----------



## lowell

No.

Poland?


----------



## Adelee

No, Osaka?


----------



## BeautyBeast

No, Poland?


----------



## Demelza Reveley

No

Have you ever been to

Mexico??


----------



## VictoriaHamill

No, 

Hmm.. Have you ever been to Amsterdam?


----------



## Demelza Reveley

Yes

Have you ever been to Paris?


----------



## LovelySarah

Yes.

Been to Blue Lagoon yet?


----------



## LilStorm

No, Empire State Building?


----------



## sasako

Yes

Have you been to Santiago?


----------

